# 16-year old Bryant Plus-90 furnace



## phillip9 (Jun 15, 2011)

Hello,

I have a 1995 Bryant Plus-90 furnace in my home and I wonder what everyone thinks about this furnace. 

This is my first home and I'm worried that since this is 16-years old, it could go out anytime, so my first question is if I should think about replacing this furnace before winter.

Model: 350mav048100


In my area of Grand Rapids, Michigan, I just talked to an authorized Bryant Dealer and they said they charge $65.00 for a diagnostic service call. they carry most common parts for this furnace on their trucks and a few other parts in the shop. 

He also looked up my furnace and said it is out of standard warranty. but the 2 blowers have 25-year warranties.
the primary is covered by a parts-only warranty and the secondary is covered by a parts and labor warranty.


I don't know anything about furnaces, so any tips or ideas would be appreciated.


thanks for your time,

Phill


----------



## hvactech126 (Nov 11, 2010)

the valid warranties are on the heat exchanger not the blower.... Average life is 15-20.......Have it checked (tuned-up) before heating season.


----------



## yuri (Nov 29, 2008)

The heat exchangers have that warranty and you should have them checked for leaks by a Carrier or Bryant or Payne dealer who know them. Same furnace with all 3 companies. I would hang onto it until it gets to be 20 yrs old. May need some expensive repairs B4 then so if you would rather invest that $$ in a new one that is a better value for your $$ IMO. Should last 20 yrs.


----------



## phillip9 (Jun 15, 2011)

*good tips*



yuri said:


> The heat exchangers have that warranty and you should have them checked for leaks by a Carrier or Bryant or Payne dealer who know them. Same furnace with all 3 companies. I would hang onto it until it gets to be 20 yrs old. May need some expensive repairs B4 then so if you would rather invest that $$ in a new one that is a better value for your $$ IMO. Should last 20 yrs.



OK, those sound like good tips to me.

if I decide to keep it, do you think I will need to have it checked up each year? or just this one time?


When is the best time to buy a new furnace? 

is it a bad idea to wait to buy the new furnace until this old one fails, since that is most likely going to happen in the winter?



thanks again,

Phill


----------



## Red Squirrel (Jun 29, 2009)

Have it checked, but it could be good for a long time, those are pretty decent units. My parents have a Bryand plus 90 as well that is probably older than that and it runs fine. They had it checked a few times for minor issues and that's about it. 

If you are scared buy a couple electric heaters and just store them away. If it does break in midle of winter at least you have backup heat. The priority is keeping the basement above freezing so the pipes don't burst.


----------



## goose212121 (Mar 5, 2013)

*Hey*

If your gas compnay offers a 12 dollar a month service to fix things on your furnace then take it. I have used it 6 times for a cost of 3k and it was al free. I have a bryant plus 90 and its 17 years old and wont get rid of it because the gas compnay covers everything on the unit except the heat exchanger


----------

